# any info on these lights



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 27, 2014)

i am looking at get some lights for some indoor growing i have read that you can use Lighthouse Hydro BlackStar 135 Watt LED grow light from seed to bud!?!?!?!? anyone in here ever use this? Your thoughts


----------



## Locked (Jun 27, 2014)

PJ might chime in on these. He is the person i trust on LED info as he knows his ****.  I did a little research on these and I would not buy them. I have an LED panel from TOPLED and so far so good. Vegged real good and now I am running it in flower.


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 27, 2014)

what is the model of your light? i was also looking at the California lightworks SolarStorm 440? So if PJ wants to chime in on this one too!


----------



## P Jammers (Jun 27, 2014)

Newbie_wan_kenobi said:


> i am looking at get some lights for some indoor growing i have read that you can use Lighthouse Hydro BlackStar 135 Watt LED grow light from seed to bud!?!?!?!? anyone in here ever use this? Your thoughts



It will grow a seed to bud, but if yield is a concern then I wouldn't use it. You want at least 180 watts [used power] and up to have any kind of yield.

As Hammy mentioned, the Topled grow lights are affordable and several are having great luck with them, in fact look up MR1 as he just finished several plants with the Mars line of lights. Their reflector series are also doing quite well.


----------



## P Jammers (Jun 27, 2014)

Newbie_wan_kenobi said:


> what is the model of your light? i was also looking at the California lightworks SolarStorm 440? So if PJ wants to chime in on this one too!



A very good choice if you are willing to step up in to that bracket, in fact arguably in the top 4 currently made IMHO. Coverage is fairly small VS the price for me, but all the top dogs are expensive.


----------



## Locked (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info PJ....


----------



## jingo (Jun 27, 2014)

Newbie_wan_kenobi said:


> what is the model of your light? i was also looking at the California lightworks SolarStorm 440? So if PJ wants to chime in on this one too!



Hey if your interested in something in that price range, I'd look at a lumigrow 325 pro. They cover a 4x4 area with 300 watts. I have the 650 pro and am loving it. 
You can check out my current grow here. Flower and veg week 3: http://youtu.be/mJsgjVYeQpA


----------



## Aclazy (Jul 10, 2014)

hi guy,what's plant you growing? I had search one  product with new design for you.View attachment initpintu_??.jpg


----------

